# how to measure FOC?? Is this right?



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*F o c*

To properly figure FOC you measure from the bottom of the nock groove to the end of the shaft minus the point.
Example; if you have an arrow that measures 28.5" from the bottom of the nock groove to the end of the shaft the center would be 14 1/4" and the balance is 3'' in front of that you would have a FOC of 10.5% regardless of wether you had a 1/2'' field point or an 1 1/4'' broadhead.
Example; my own personal arrows
28.5'' shaft, half the distance 14 1/4'', Balance point 3 1/8'' in front of center with a 90 gr point. 3.125 divided by 28.5= 10.96%
If you include the length of the point you will get 2 completely different answers for the same weight but different length of point.
Charlie


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*dont sound right*

methinks point length should be included in overall length and end of nock .longer point will change FOC and ya dont shoot arrow without a point.jmo


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

You can do it both ways I have found and I dont think anyone agrees which to use...I use the with the broadhead and without. without give you a higher number and with the broadhead a lower one...i want my lower one to be around 11.5 to 12.5 then the higher one will be around 13 or 14...then i feel the arrow is balanced pretty good.


----------

